# Some miscellaneous ehMac.ca ramblings...



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just wanted to send out some miscellaneous, random thoughts about ehMac and what I hope is its exciting future.  Makes for some light bed time reading. ;-)

First off, the whole moving to the Xserve in January, and now another move. The reason we did the move in the first place is because the site was becoming a little too slow and creaky. With traffic approaching 80-100 visitors per half hour, and over 150,000 posts, the cgi based board was starting to show its age and we were taking up a lot of resources on a shared server. Infopop, the makers of the software we used suggested we moved from the cgi based version to a PHP based board. Moving to their version of a PHP based board would not be a simple transfer. It would involve purchasing another license, and importing and exporting data with some preferences being lost. And, I was told they are working on a "next version" board, and when that came out, we'd have to do the import, export conversion as well. 

So, I thought might as well start with a clean slate, and I looked at many other boards and decided on vBulletin after talking with other admins of high traffic boards. I really liked it for various reasons. While you can often spot a vBulletin based board by the look of a default instal, you can REALLY customize it and take it to really cool places.  It also integrates the best with cool programs like the Classifieds and the Gallery. Someone was nice enough to donate a copy of the software to ehMac too. 

So cool, updated board software. And too improve the Classifieds we purchased PhotoPost PHP and their classified ad software, and another program to be implemented in the near future. 

Now, dedicated server... I didn't really research this as well as I should have. An opportunity came up with my ISP to have the site run on an XServe. Quite a bit more pricey, but the Mac geek, Xserve blinders came on and we went for that. Problem was, administering an Xserve is not a cake walk but thanks to the help of MacGenius, we got er going... sort of. Turns out the hardware was a little flaky with a bad Ethernet port and perhaps another issue, but we had intermittent crashes. Then started having login problems. Then members getting a little upset. (Naturally) Then bad feelings, and negative vibes, and what the hell is ehMax doing.....  

Ok, so I spent endless night looking for problem. Emailing tech support, second guessing myself. ehMac was feeling less and less community, things looking blocky and un-Maclike, and busy and ughhh.... 

So, decided to get professional help. Searched and searched and searched and the servers at Google were smoking. I have a Safari bookmarks folder that scrolls for eternity with different hosting companies, people that program, designers who design sites etc... 

Then, one night, I find it! I find this really amazing, fun and active web forum that runs on vBulletin called DigiKitten. And, they use the same Gallery Software. I ask the owners of the site who designed it and who hosts their site. The answer.... "Us." Turns out, the people who run the site are professional designers and they know vBulletin inside and out. And, they just happen to also run their own web hosting company called Electric Kitten. The owners are Mac nuts, and totally understand Mac users. 

This is awesome. We chat for a long time, and boom, we're signed on.  We sign a contract to transfer site to a smoking fast server, they will transfer over, work out cookie and login issues and help us design extreme makeover for ehMac.   

So, we are almost done phase 1. The site has been transfered and the cookie bug has been squashed. The problem... let's just say sometimes donated versions of software aren't the greatest. The Classifieds and Gallery are being tweaked and should be completed tomorrow afternoon. 

We then want to run solid for about 3-4 weeks. Then its on to phase 2. We are going to have a professional extreme make-over done to ehMac with the following criteria: Clean, simple, bright, less boxy, flow smoothly, Apple inspired, just a hint of ehMac / Canada red. I'm really excited about how this will turn out. 

I'm sorry to say, we're not going to continue development of OS X theme. To stay consistent, stable and predictable (in terms of how things work) we're just going with one official theme. We hope to offer more fun, official choices in the future. 

Speaking of the future, I've got big plans for the ehMac community. We are going to have an official Canadian Mac news section. We've got an author lined up who is a bit of a Mac celebrity in my opinion. We are also going to have a Mac review section to have detailed reviews of Mac products. 

And....I've been working on this for over a year now. I won't say the name yet, (Some of you know from as far back as last January), but we're going to have a section that will be catered for Mac professionals and other special Mac interests. This will be pretty cool, with the backing of some cool Mac companies. 

So lots in store. Which leads me to another thing I wanted to address. Some people have asked about the "business model" of ehMac, or made comments regarding the "commercialism" of ehMac. I want to be very frank with you folks. At the very best, thanks to donations and the help of some advertising, I have broke even. I do know I have spent hundreds of hours on ehMac, and too be honest, I wish I could spend much, much more time with her. ehMac is a labour of love for me. I love ehMac and I love having all of you folks visit and be a part of our little community. 

Please understand that any "commercial" related activities or experiments I have done, or will do in the future are purely from a desire to be in a position to spend more time on the site. If I won the lottery tomorrow, my dream would be to spend _almost_ all my time on ehMac. I hope to put myself in a position to one day be able to devout a larger portion of my time to ehMac. 

To anyone who would attack my character or think I've got some dark, greedy ulterior motive.... I've only got two words for you.  

I do have a day job and I don't want to neglect my other commitments like family and some volunteer work that is very fulfilling. Because I haven't been able to devout as much time as I like, it often comes across as being sporadic, or inconsistant in terms of moderating the board. 

And when I do leave the moderating to other people like Chealion, the poor guy gets beat up for trying to do the best he can. (You're doing a fine job my friend. I still have to send that item I promised a month or two ago) 

If you were a victim of SIM (Sporadic Inconsistent Moderation), my apologies. We'll try to work on more consistency. 

Ok... so this is getting a little long winded. I'd be doing Macnutt proud.   

So anyways, if you made it this far (I mean that on several levels)... I just want to say a big, huge *THANKS* for being a part of ehMac. Hopefully a difficult chapter is behind us, and in the next year, we will move on to some really cool things. A place you'd be proud to send your friends. 

Oh... and one final thought. I'm really sorry we're not on Xserve right now. (I have to remove those cool button at the bottom now). I realize some people donated with the thought it was going to Apple hardware. 

Just fyi, I received just under $600 in donations to aquire the server. $185 US of that went to a new license of vBulletin. $300 US went to purchase the Classified, Gallery and ReviewPost software. And well.. you get the idea. Just to let you know, not much of ehMax taxpayer money actually went to the Xserve. 

And, in case you missed it in the other thread, while not Apple hardware (At least its linux, not MS software) we're now on a cluster with (4) 2.8GHz Xeon processors and 6GB of Ram on a much faster Internet Backbone in a state of the art, 24/7 GAURDED data centre. No offense to our Xserve, but site seems smoking fast tonight. Lots of room to grow. 

Thanks for hanging around. 

- ehMax


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Having set up a number of boards myself, I can attest to the long long frustrating hours to fix and tweak things while reading posts of complaints. Often in the wee hours.
Thanks for putting in the time, it 's a great board. I'm looking forward to the addition of section for mac professionals, I'm a hardcore macromedia user and it would be great to have a mac based area to pass support with.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I haven't been a member of this great community for more then a few days, but I really like what I've seen so far. You're doing an awesome job, please keep it up. Generally message posts are nice, friendly and respectful. Seems like too many message boards are allowing/letting go disrespectful, nasty messages left by users. 

I know what a labour of love is: I had created a site from scratch for an organisation in town, as a volunteer. I spent countless hours tweaking graphics and functionality. Then I got my hands on phpBB message board. I installed it, spent a huge amount of time configuring/customising it, and gradually saw membership achieve 90 users. But the organisation's "board" weren't appreciative of my work, thinking they could do better so I had to give up for my own sanity.

Okay, that felt good. All to say, I'm looking forward getting to know the ehMac.ca community, I'm enjoying it so far!


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words. We have been Mac Users here for a long time and even just finished a year run of advertising in MacAddict Magazine. When our Hosting software is available for OSX (hopefully one day) we will put the X-Serve to work. If not in a about six months we will trade up our X-Serve to a newer one and just run Linux Enterprise on it to get use from it (besides being a great noise machine)

As ehMax mentioned we are a full service hosting and design firm and Digikitten is the most tricked out bulletin board of its kind and The true home of Photoshop Tennis on the web.

We welcome ehMax.ca to Electric Kitten and will give our best to serve this community.

(hehe - odd, I just posted more here than I have on my board in the last three months)

Nice to meet you all and take care!

midz


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> Seems like too many message boards are allowing/letting go disrespectful, nasty messages left by users.


I hear ya!  



> All to say, I'm looking forward getting to know the ehMac.ca community, I'm enjoying it so far!


Really awesome to have you here! We're not trying to create a Mac Disneyland here. In the "Everything Else" forum we can debate and get agressive on ideas and opinions, discuss pretty much any issue, get raucas and generally misbehave. We just want to keep it somewhat PG rated, and keep the childish, self-serving trolling for other forums.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> As ehMax mentioned we are a full service hosting and design firm and Digikitten is the most tricked out bulletin board of its kind and The true home of Photoshop Tennis on the web.


Photoshop Tennis on http://www.digikitten.com/ is so amazing. I don't have the skillz to play, but MannyP, I think you could kick some @ss.  If anything, just poke around the site and check out some of the Photoshop Tennis competitions! 

If you want to play, sign up and read the cool manual. *TONS* of amazing desktops and images in their Gallery. 

Speaking of which, our Gallery is looking much better laid out and integrated.  Look for an upcoming ehMac Photo Contest with some cool prizes.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks for your detailed account on the trials and tribulations of the site. All I can say is, thanks for all your efforts. You have indeed made a true Canadian identity here. 

Having worked at a Canadian Apple developer, it was frustrating not having any Canadian affinity, especially when meeting fellow Canadians at Macworld Expos. This website certainly makes us all part of a community.

Thanks again.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

The one downside to moving to a US-based host is that every post and all the personal information ehMac has that links a post with it's author can now be easily accessed under the Homeland Security Act 2002, a problem many provincial governments are wrestling with right now.

Not necessarily something to really worry about, but certainly there have been some sentiments expressed on ehMac that are actionable if hosted on a US server, and it's trivial to force our new host to give up your name and other details without notifying the Mayor or anyone else.

Whether that's likely or remote is difficult to say; but its most certainly possible now where it wasn't before.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

nice message ehmax. I'm sure a lot of people will appreciate the details you included.

I have to say I'm also quite excited to see what these "Kittenz" keepers have in store for ehmac! Let professionals do what they are meant to do. That's my moto.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> So anyways, if you made it this far (I mean that on several levels)... I just want to say a big, huge THANKS for being a part of ehMac. Hopefully a difficult chapter is behind us, and in the next year, we will move on to some really cool things. A place you'd be proud to send your friends.


The truth deserves to be displayed twice. 

That said, I'd like to extend my apologies for the seemingly inconsistent moderating, it was never meant to be but it didn't go according to plan either. Either way, just don't be a jerk and everyone will be happy.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

ehMax, thanks for taking the time to keep us up to date. I appreciate your efforts, and the efforts of others who are attempting to move this ehMac community forward. I'd say things are in good hands.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Photoshop Tennis on http://www.digikitten.com/ is so amazing. I don't have the skillz to play, but MannyP, I think you could kick some @ss.  If anything, just poke around the site and check out some of the Photoshop Tennis competitions!


LOL! I'm actually a fairly new) member of Electric Kitten. I joined a couple of months ago whilst perusing one of my favorite illustrators: David Lanham of the Iconfactory. He developed the illustrations for the top menu, as well as other things, I believe. The wife and I have been going nuts with organizing our house, and getting it ready for our baby... I finally reorganized my office that it's actually _welcoming_ to sit down and work on my ideas and freelance projects.

Anyway, I need to actually spend some more time there to get a better feel of the place -- if some of the disgruntled ehMac members thought the new ehMac board was intimidating, Digital Kitten is so saturated to content and features, their head would explode. 

~

ehMax, thanks for all the hard work. Glad to see you kept the faith in spite the trash-talk that was being thrown around. It isn't easy. Kudos to you.

To quoteth Mike Myers: "Game on."


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

big thanks to the Mayor for it's efforts, 
I just wish we had gone with Digipuppie. But seems Digikitten will do a great job.


Dogs Rule!


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> David Lanham of the Iconfactory. He developed the illustrations for the top menu, as well as other things, I believe.


Hi Manny,

David and myself create the visuals for many forums, my weakest side is illustration and that is his strongest. So we band together to create worlds that are on the edge of "alice in wonderland" type.

Anyone that can understand the art direction in my head is too talented and when they can take it and twist my drafts and make them what you see, well thats just spooky.

David is great part of our team and also the greastest asset to the Iconfactory as well. I also represent David in galleries for his vector art (up to 4 x 6 feet) prints.

We have a new skin in the works that will be the final skin in the series 

------------

Thanks everybody for the nice words. (scampers off to G5 land)


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

gordguide said:


> The one downside to moving to a US-based host is that every post and all the personal information ehMac has that links a post with it's author can now be easily accessed under the Homeland Security Act 2002, a problem many provincial governments are wrestling with right now.
> 
> Not necessarily something to really worry about, but certainly there have been some sentiments expressed on ehMac that are actionable if hosted on a US server, and it's trivial to force our new host to give up your name and other details without notifying the Mayor or anyone else.
> 
> Whether that's likely or remote is difficult to say; but its most certainly possible now where it wasn't before.


That would be very very remote it would take warrants and so much more to obtain any info regarding privacy from us. We do not believe in HSA and have no support for the village idiot in office here in the states. The thing is if any information is ever really wanted regardless of where you live "they" will get it.

We support people and privacy, not privacy disorder!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey midnightz, you almost sound Canadian.....  Hope you join in the discussions we have. We do attract a few Yanks and you are all very welcome (whatever your POV). 

Personally, I think reliability, speed and expandability are critical. Every minute of downtime or error messages on the old board caused people to give up (wimps). This host is fast and furious.......

Looking forward to the revamp (as I was a fan of the OS X theme).

BTW, what's with the unmapped URLs? This meesage has the following URL:

http://69.93.115.88/showthread.php?p=192010#post192010

Is this just a DNS/migration hiccup?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Looking forward to the revamp (as I was a fan of the OS X theme).


Me too, hope it comes back in some form!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Hey midnightz, you almost sound Canadian.....


I also would like to welcome midnightz to our community. I've been a member of the Digital Kitten for a couple years now. I haven't actively participated there. (While everyone is friendly and that, I felt like I was going to some cool nightclub but didn't know anyone there. I didn't want to come across as a doofus.)

Anyway, with 100,000 Canadians in L.A., you'll feel at home here.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

As another person that has run a forum for the past few years, it can be a challenge to keep the board running properly, while keeping the members (And guests) happy with information that will keep them coming back. It is a labor of love, and a labor that I wish I could put more time into as well.
That said, you have been doing a great job ehMax, and I have been sending friends (And clients when I worked at the Mac store) since I first signed up, and I will continue to do so in the future!

3 cheers for the Mayor

HIP HIP HOORAY
HIP HIP HOORAY
HIP HIP HOORAY


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow ehmax...I think you just eclipsed ME as the most long-winded poster on this board! 

But it was all good stuff. Now I know a whole bunch more about where we are going and why. 

I particularly liked the part where you described the guys at electric kitty as "all mac nuts who are totally committed".

I should like to make a slight correction here: Not all of us MacNutt's are actually _COMMITTED_ just yet. Some members of the clan are still on the loose, and causing great havoc. Out here in public. In front of God and everyone!

Trust me on this.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey boss  Very VERY happy with the condition of the site, now. it runs like a bloody top.

Thanks for all your hard work, your stick-to-itiveness, to Mac Genius mounting the initial heroic effort and to Digikitten for hammering it all out.

And I'd like to go on record as saying that I have complete trust in your integrity. I never doubted it for a minute. The only thing I was concerned about was you throwing up your hands and (understandably) saying "SCREW IT!" out of frustration. I bet that you had some sleepless nights (and I don't just mean when working on the site but WORRYING about the site), and I'm glad you hung in there.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Cue giant sucking sound from macaholic.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Hey, I was being sincere. So glad they worked it out, as I was getting really pissed at the site, yet felt bad for ehMax.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That's okay Macaholic. I was just messing with you. Sort of.

(Make sure you wipe your chin old buddy. If you don't, it's a dead giveaway. Trust me on this. I know.)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacNutt said:


> Cue giant sucking sound from macaholic.


As opposed to blowing?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Now poppa has just gotta get some more smilies here. Hope to have that soon.  

Thanks for the encouraging words everyone.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You know, I've seen somewhere er ah... a more appropriate smilie for MacNutt's (wildly incorrect -- why would anyone NEED to suck up top ehMax??) tease. But I thought it would push the bounds of public decency.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The more I discover about the new board, the better I like it. That being said, there are some things about it I will never like, as is the case with all things.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... That would be very very remote it would take warrants and so much more to obtain any info regarding privacy from us. ..."

I'm not sure which is worse; the fact that the stuff is covered under the Patriot Act, or ehMac's host being confident they could do anything about an order to turn the data over; companies are not even allowed to tell their own employees such an order has been made.

" ... British Columbia Civil Liberties Association are concerned that the data could be susceptible to seizure by American law enforcement agencies if the data resides with a company whose parent firm is in the U.S. ..."

" ... Under the U.S. Patriot Act, authorities can force U.S. companies to relinquish information while preventing companies from telling customers *or employees *that it has been seized. ..." [emphasis mine]

" ... A case involving 10 Latin American countries is illustrative of how data gets shared once it falls into government hands. In 2003 ChoicePoint, one of the largest data miners in the United States, bought information on hundreds of millions of citizens from Nicaragua, Mexico, Columbia and Venezuela, among other countries, then sold it to U.S. immigration authorities and other agencies. ... the records came from [Latin American] government drivers license and voter registries, and immigration authorities used the data to verify the identity of foreign nationals ... [who were named in investigations, including those whose only involvement was as the victim of a crime]. ..."

[The Province of British Columbia's] " ... privacy commissioner's report basically says that they are not convinced that the Patriot Act can be successfully circumvented," Vonn said. "But there certainly are things that can be done to present a series of barriers. One thing legislation does is it tries to keep the actual physical data on this side of the border. Is that enough in itself? No. But there are several layers of protection (they're) looking to implement."

-Wired News

There are many other news stories from both AP and CP that cover specifically the issue of data from Canada on US servers. I did say it way not much to worry about, but to suggest it's impossible, has never happened, or that ehMac would be notified is naive, to say the least.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

EhMax, we're lovin' ya on the East Coast. EhMac has become - not just a home - but an obsession. How about that, buddy? You've made a national impression! 

Thanks for the late nights... and our apologies to the Mrs. 

M


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you for stickying the reference to this thread. I learned more about ehmac despite being a member for a while now, and discovered digikitten (like my dissertation needs to be further delayed by participation in another forum!). Fascinating stuff, if a bit busy. It makes ehmac look clean, crisp, and Canadian; and mature (in a good way).

Thanks again.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks Mr Mayor! Always good to hear a status report, and I really appreciate all of the crazy hard work and dedication you put into ehMac. At its least, it's the perfect time-killer, and at its best (which is always is) it's a place that I can call home, even if I don't speak up too much  .

I'm excited to see the new changes. Change is progress, and the only constant! Full steam ahead!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey boss? Just want to (ONCE AGAIN) suggest the creation of an ehMac "Library", where how-to posts or tutorials or classic problem solving posts can be collected. If they're somewhat organized by category, that would be great, too. Categories such as:

OS X Problem Solving

Common Applications Problem Solving

Perihperal and Driver Issues

The repository of awesome OS X apps (a "best of" collection)

OS X Tweaks and Tricks

... and so on.

People can either post things in there, and also posts from other forums, such as the Mac Help & Troubleshooting forum, can be transported to the appropriate sub-forum within The library forum.

Other members might say that you can search for topics on ehMac, but you won't search for what you don't now is there, and having such info presented this way would allow for members to PERUSE the offerings of wisdom at any time, discovering things they may not have known before, rather than JUST consulting it when trouble strikes.

Any thoughts on this?? Or, should I just give it up?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Hey Mayor, ever since I came to ehMac.ca its become a new hobby. The people are are great to talk to--not only do I get my Mac stuff, I get Canadian Mac Stuff! It's great to know what's behind all this, and I can't wait to see how the changes turn out! I love the podcasts, BTW, I find they have the perfect mix of information and humor. Can't wait for the next one!

Oh and the thing I sent you, Heart, and Chealion on the mag I haven't abandoned. I working on it in between my other stuff and I'll get it to you as soon as I can!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Just want to (ONCE AGAIN) suggest the creation of an ehMac "Library", where how-to posts or tutorials or classic problem solving posts can be collected. If they're somewhat organized by category, that would be great, too. Categories such as:
> 
> OS X Problem Solving
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the idea Macaholic has put forth.
I always wondered why this forum doesn't have some sort of an FAQ section.
I understand it might take a little extra effort up front, but would save time for everyone in the long run and would become a valuable resource.

Please don't read this as a criticism, just seems like a really good idea to me.
Cheers,
OM


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i think the issue might be cluttering up the front page, however, cgtalk.com has an interesting approach to dealing with dozens of forums on the front page: http://www.cgtalk.com

look at the little read arrows to the right of each section heading. clicking on them expands or collapses the section. this is remembered between sessions (although i've discovered the back button can sometimes break it)

i thought that was a neat approach to dealing with complexity.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cluttering up the front page?? _OUR_ front page?? Dude, we're talking adding only ONE MORE reference line to the front page:

Anything Mac/iPod

Mac Help

Everything Else

ehMac.ca Feedback (do we still need this forum, given the amount of time the new forum has been in use?)

Trading Post

Gallery

The Library


This wouldn't make ehMac anywhere near as cluttered as the CG Society forum is -- and indeed how cluttered most forums are. If possible, the Library could even be jumped to via a linked from the Mac Help root page, itself. This wouldn't add any clutter to the main page at all.

No, I feel my suggestion wouldn't clutter anything and would provide a valuable resource to the community, giving info to increase everybody's awareness of their Macs, providing a cool way to peruse tips and a fast way to find solutions to problems -- especially those same old questions asked regularly -- cluttering up the other forums with redundant info. Next time some asks how (or maybe why) to tweak their Dock with particular folders, someone can just point them to The Library. OR, they might discover the benefits of putting your Documents and Application (or Home) folders in the Dock as a result of perusing The Library.

With the depth of knowledge in this forum, over time The Library could become a goldmine of info! I think it should exist


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The Library can even contain links to OTHER SITES rich in info, such as:

http://forums.macosxhints.com/

and:

http://www.osxguide.com/

where they have a great tutorial on VLC:

http://www.osxguide.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=177

The website http://www.xvsxp.com/ not only offers an in-depth comparison between OS X and XP, but could also be used as a handy orientation guide for switchers. There's A TON of valuable info to be gleaned from this site!Using the detailed indexing on this site, one could use their knowledge of XP to determine how similar functions are carried out in OS X.

Personally, I'd contribute a tweaker's tutorial for first-time OS X users regarding how to best set up your Dock and how the Dock works. I'll bet that many a Windows user misses the Start Menu (and Mac OS Classic users the Apple menu for accessing disk contents) when using OS X. Well, dragging the Applications, Documents and/or Home folders help A LOT in this regard... although Tiger's Spotlight is even rendering some functions of the Dock such as this one irrelevant.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> EhMax, we're lovin' ya on the East Coast. EhMac has become - not just a home - but an obsession. How about that, buddy? You've made a national impression!
> 
> Thanks for the late nights... and our apologies to the Mrs.
> 
> M



Agreed Mark. 


Three cheers for EhMax. Keep up the good work. You rock the casbah!

As Dr.G. would say "Paix, mon ami."


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

_Catching up on several month old threads Moonsocket??_

Again, kudos to the Mayor. We've since had a few thousand more new members because of the Apple Store opening at Yorkdale.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> _Catching up on several month old threads Moonsocket??_




I didnt even notice the date!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone know what happened to digikitten?
File not found!
www digikitten com




midnightz said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. We have been Mac Users here for a long time and even just finished a year run of advertising in MacAddict Magazine. When our Hosting software is available for OSX (hopefully one day) we will put the X-Serve to work. If not in a about six months we will trade up our X-Serve to a newer one and just run Linux Enterprise on it to get use from it (besides being a great noise machine)
> 
> As ehMax mentioned we are a full service hosting and design firm and Digikitten is the most tricked out bulletin board of its kind and The true home of Photoshop Tennis on the web.
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Would not a new thread be better than digging up graves?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Would not a new thread be better than digging up graves?


I figured the question could be answered and then the thread could die again, and it saved me explaining what digikitten is/was.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> I figured the question could be answered and then the thread could die again, and it saved me explaining what digikitten is/was.


You're more ambitious than I.

I would not have even looked for a two year old thread, never mind recalling there even was one, just posted a new one.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> You're more ambitious than I.
> 
> I would not have even looked for a two year old thread, never mind recalling there even was one, just posted a new one.


Actually, when I went searching for what had happened to digikitten (finding nothing, surprisingly?) this thread was one of the results. So it was somewhat a matter of convenience, and already right there in front of me, so to speak.


----------

